
Texas Energy Plan Comparison Shopping Tool - MarketingJason
http://texaselectricity.io/
======
MarketingJason
New web developer here about 4 weeks into learning JavaScript and I decided to
challenge myself to automate a process I dread every year - shopping for new
electricity plans.

I've always been underwhelmed with the popular tool powertochoose.org (created
by the Texas Energy Commission) since it assumes 1000kWh of use every month. I
always ended up grabbing a dozen seemingly-low-cost plans and doing some
spreadsheet work to come up with the best option based off my previous year of
usage. That is exactly what I decided to build into TexasElectricity.io,
except it runs through every plan available in your zip code.

I am still working on the site. Next up is a filter for plan term lengths and
renewable energy. Please give it a try and let me know what you think. The
tool is open source, free, and ad-free.

